# fishing 2 mi south of murrels inlet



## tim04 (Jun 26, 2002)

hello,
I will be surf fish at litchfield beach on june 29- july 7, what can i expect to catch?
How big? and how?

Any help would be GREATLY appriciated

Thanx 
Tim W


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Sharks, sharks and more sharks. Just when you get tired of catching said sharks you will catch, MORE SHARKS!!!  

Actually that's what you'll end up catching lots of. In addition probably some blues, flounder, sting rays, maybe some puppy drum and spanish mackeral.

Best bet is to use a bottom rig on a medium size surf rod (think large bass or catfish rod) with 12-20 pound test, depending on what you are targetting. Cut mullet, squid or shrimp works really well. It all depends on how new to saltwater fishing you are and what you want to target. If you want to hit some piers, a short drive up the coast is Garden City Pier. I absolutely love fishing there, can't say it enough.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

is this spot in the "no shark fishing" area?

jerry


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

The shark fishing ban applies only to Horry County and all incorporated areas. You can fish for them from boats and quite frankly, no one is going to say anything if you catch one in some isolated part of the beach. Here's the good news, you'll be in Litchfield which is in the next county down and they could care less if you pulled in a 12 footer.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

thanks, may go down there if i get the urge to catch some sharks. 
jerry


----------

